# él, yo, tú, ella, ellos, etc.



## <--Alex-->

Hola!!

-Como pones?,en una oracion o cuando hablas con una person como le dices ----> (el,yo,tu,ella,nosotros,ellos, etc..)


-Muchas gracias!! 

En Italiano!


----------



## sabrinita85

No creo que haya entendido bien tu pregunta, de todos modos, igual te refieres a los pronombres personales sujeto:

*IO* -- yo
*TU* -- tú
*LUI / LEI* (en el lenguaje oral) - *EGLI / ELLA / ESSO* (en el lenguaje escrito) -- él / ella / Usted
*NOI *-- nosotros
*VOI *-- vosotros
*LORO* (oral/escrito) - *ESSI / ESSE* (escrito) -- ellos / ellas / Ustedes


----------



## claudine2006

Lei = Usted
Loro (originariamente Lor Signori) = Ustedes


----------



## <--Alex-->

Muchas!! gracias!!!


----------



## claudine2006

<--Alex--> said:


> Muchas!! gracias!!!


De nada, Alex. ¡Y bienvenido a WR!


----------



## sabrinita85

<--Alex--> said:


> Muchas!! gracias!!!


De nada


----------



## Cnaeius

<--Alex--> said:


> Muchas!! gracias!!!


 
Cuidado porque en Italiano "loro" como "ustedes" casi non se usa. 
Ciao


----------



## <--Alex-->

Pero si "loro" como "ustedes" casi no se usa,cual se usa mas??



Gracias!!


----------



## sabrinita85

<--Alex--> said:


> Pero si "loro" como "ustedes" casi no se usa,cual se usa mas??
> 
> Gracias!!


Cnaeius quería decir que "Loro" con sentido de "Ustedes" ya no se utiliza.
Ahora ya, _*Loro *_(m/f) se usa sólo para referirse a _*ellos *_o_* ellas*_.


----------



## <--Alex-->

Ahh!!! Ok!! 

Muchas gracias!! de,nuevo


----------



## sabrinita85

¡Ha sido un placer!


----------



## <--Alex-->

--Alguien me puede decir la diferencia de horario de mexico a italia?

--Gracias!!


----------



## SofiaB

<--Alex--> said:


> --Alguien me puede decir la diferencia de horario de mexico a italia?
> 
> --Gracias!!


Pulsa aqui


----------



## <--Alex-->

SofiaB!!!!

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> No creo que haya entendido bien tu pregunta, de todos modos, igual te refieres a los pronombres personales sujeto:
> 
> *IO* -- yo
> *TU* -- tú
> *LUI / LEI* (en el lenguaje oral) - *EGLI / ELLA / ESSO* (en el lenguaje escrito) -- él / ella / Usted
> *NOI *-- nosotros
> *VOI *-- vosotros
> *LORO* (oral/escrito) - *ESSI / ESSE* (escrito) -- ellos / ellas / Ustedes



Io pensavo che "voi" si usava anche come "usted"/"ustedes", ma forse lo confundo con il francese o altre lingue latine.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Io pensavo che "voi" si usava anche come "usted"/"ustedes", ma forse lo confundo con il francese o altre lingue latine.


Ormai il _voi _si usa solo in alcuni dialetti del sud. Non l'ho messo perché in italiano è stato soppiantato dal _Lei_.


----------



## nextdrinkplease

No quiero corregir a nadie, pero Loro suena terribilmente antiguo. 
Si estas hablando en una conferencia por ejemplo

"permettetemi di mostrarvi un grafico" dove ho usato il "voi"

e non 

"mi permettano di mostrar loro un grafico" (suena antiguo y poco natural)

ciaoooo
Albertito


----------



## sabrinita85

nextdrinkplease said:


> No quiero corregir a nadie, pero Loro suena terribilmente antiguo.


Tienes razón  aunque a veces aún se oye en Italia.


----------



## nextdrinkplease

una pequena curiosidad

en origen en Italiano se daba del voi a los majores, despues se empezò a usar LEI que es una traduccion del espanol ustedes (Lei es importado dal espanol) 

De hecho, por un pequeno periodo  del 900 , durante el fascismo, se usò Voi, porque se consideraba el Voi como Italiano atuentico y el Lei como uno "spagnolismo"

ciaooo
Albi


----------



## sabrinita85

nextdrinkplease said:


> una pequena curiosidad
> 
> en origen en Italiano se daba del voi a los majores, despues se empezò a usar LEI que es una traduccion del espanol ustedes (Lei es importado dal espanol)
> 
> De hecho, por un pequeno periodo  del 900 , durante el fascismo, se usò Voi, porque se consideraba el Voi como Italiano atuentico y el Lei como uno "spagnolismo"


Gracias, muy interesante


----------



## nextdrinkplease

hay un storia muy divertida sobre el uso de voi en Itlaliano durante el fascismo

il Duce a Balbo <siete d' accordo?>
e Balbo <io si', non so gli altri...>
 ciao
Albertito


----------



## Cecilio

nextdrinkplease said:


> una pequena curiosidad
> 
> en origen en Italiano se daba del voi a los majores, despues se empezò a usar LEI que es una traduccion del espanol ustedes (Lei es importado dal espanol)
> 
> De hecho, por un pequeno periodo  del 900 , durante el fascismo, se usò Voi, porque se consideraba el Voi como Italiano atuentico y el Lei como uno "spagnolismo"
> 
> ciaooo
> Albi



Perché è "lei" uno spagnolismo? Non vedo la relazione fra questa parola e la parola spagnola "usted".


----------



## nextdrinkplease

perche' non e' stata tradotta la parola, ma solo l' uso della parola
ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

Se è così, la parola Usted è un calco semantico dell'italiano Lei. Purtroppo non sono ferrata sull'argomento, quindi mi fido di quel che dice Nextdrinkplease.

ps= mi è venuta voglia di un drink a scrivere il tuo nick! Vorrei il mio preferito "vodka e succo d'ananas" ajajajaj


----------



## Cecilio

Quindi si è calcato l'uso della terza persona ma non capisco bene perché si usa il pronome personale femenile. Questa è una questione interna dell'italiano, e non un'influenza dello spagnolo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Quindi si è calcato l'uso della terza persona ma non capisco bene perché si usa il pronome personale femminile. Questa è una questione interna dell'italiano, e non un'influenza dello spagnolo.


Bella domanda! La metterò sul forum "Solo Italiano" e vediamo che ne pensano gli altri!


----------



## sabrinita85

nextdrinkplease said:


> hay un storia muy divertida sobre el uso de voi en Itlaliano durante el fascismo
> 
> il Duce a Balbo <siete d' accordo?>
> e Balbo <io si', non so gli altri...>
> ciao
> Albertito


LOL muy graciosa


----------



## nextdrinkplease

sabrinita85 said:


> Se è così, la parola Usted è un calco semantico dell'italiano Lei. Purtroppo non sono ferrata sull'argomento, quindi mi fido di quel che dice Nextdrinkplease.
> 
> ps= mi è venuta voglia di un drink a scrivere il tuo nick! Vorrei il mio preferito "vodka e succo d'ananas" ajajajaj


 
Grazie per la fiducia Sabrinita!! Ho controllato....il Lei e' uno spagnolismo importato nel 600. Leopardi, a riguardo, commentava: "il maledetto spagnolismo della terza persona". Il voi, invece, viene dal latino imperiale. 
Inoltre, il motivo per cui si usa il Lei e non, per esempio, il Lui e' che usando il Lei ci si rivolge non alla persona, ma alla signoria che essa ricopre. Ogni volta che parliamo a un prof. usando il lei, dunque, ci rivolgiamo non a lui, ma alla sua "professorità".
Inoltre, vorrei segnalare che spesso anche il Le, derivato dal Lei, è scritto maiuscolo: esempio, gentile professore, vorrei segnalarLe (dove il Le è maiuscolo). 
Mi permetto di commentare che se l' uso del Lei è lungi dall' essere un barocchismo, l' uso della maiuscola lo è! Se uno mi scrivesse una lettera mettendo il Le in maiuscola, mi sentirei un poco come se stessi leggendo una delle grida citate dal Manzoni....se capite cosa intendo. 

In risposta a Sabri: Nextdrinkplease ti inviterebbe volentirei per il prossimo bicchiere...purtroppo vivo a Londra , dunque nulla da fare

ciaooo
Albertito


----------



## roxcyn

<--Alex--> said:


> Hola!!
> 
> -Como pones?,en una oracion o cuando hablas con una person como le dices ----> (el,yo,tu,ella,nosotros,ellos, etc..)
> 
> 
> -Muchas gracias!!
> 
> En Italiano!



Esempio:

*Hablar* (*parlare*)
yo hablo
tú hablas  (Vos hablás in Centroamerica e sudamerica)
él/ella/Usted habla
Nosotros hablamos
Vosotros habláis
Ellos/Ellas/Ustedes hablan

Se usa todos las formas en la lengua oral y escrita.  Vosotros se usa en España y en libros antiguos.  Vos se usa en Centramérica y Suramérica.  

*Parlare*
io parlo
tu parli
Lui / lei / Lei / Egli / Ella / Esso parla
Noi parliamo
Voi parlate
Loro / Essi / Esse parlano


----------



## <--Alex-->

Gracias!!!!


----------

